# How to get Dita Von Teese white 40's skin?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have a dress for a wedding and it would go so well with the whiter than white 40's skin look that DIta Von Teese has - wondering what products I can use to get that look on my arms, shoulders and face?  Any ideas.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hiya!

Have no idea but I did read somewhere that she uses MAC make up so maybe visit their website??

Hope you have a fab time at the wedding!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

homepride?......couldn`t say if it was plain or self raising tho.

sorry , i have no idea. what did she see in mazza manson tho?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ppphhhrooowww Marilyn Manson is a hottie . . . . I would be asking how SHE got HIM - lol 

T xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yep have to say I adore Mr Manson too


----------

